# Post your interiors!



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

Stock and not stock.. Lets see em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My car for reference. Plan on doing a TT interior swap








































































_Modified by moacur at 6:11 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*

this isn't mine, but it belongs to a friend of mine... you all might know him.....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (thenamescolby)*








Wow


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*

i guess that means you want more?

















http://m3.mayzurk.com/meem/tt/tt-album/


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (thenamescolby)*

Damn! I am in love








Let's see some others. I'd like to see some straight up stockers too


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*

My car owns meems!
...in magnitude of lameness


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Murderface)*

These are pics from when I first got the car, totally stock
obviously neither my interior or my camera has chit on meems


















































_Modified by turbott920 at 9:10 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (turbott920)*

Love it man! Thanks for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*

i dont have any interior shots right now, but i wanted to post to say your car looks great bro!
oh and who owns the lime green 21-window over on the side there??? amazing...
EDIT: i found a couple. not great ones. and the only thing non-stock are the floormats (and these were before the vent-mounted boost gauge)


















_Modified by scoTT la rock at 8:18 PM 3-25-2008_


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 6:28 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Post your interiors! (scoTT la rock)*

meem's that what this car should have come from stock ........ damn










_Modified by kidkinetic at 12:15 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_i dont have any interior shots right now, but i wanted to post to say your car looks great bro!
oh and who owns the lime green 21-window over on the side there??? amazing...


Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That 21 window is going to be unreal. That is at Further Performance. They are one of my sponsors and where I do all the work on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's some other Further cars and shots from Further from over the last year that I have taken


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ive been to further performance a couple times. tristans a good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ive seen your car on their web site. You got a turbo in that R right? I would look at " Meems" interior, it would look soooo good in your R.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (turbott920)*










Dude...lower your head rests http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by roadyTT at 6:13 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (TTTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTTT* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ive been to further performance a couple times. tristans a good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ive seen your car on their web site. You got a turbo in that R right? I would look at " Meems" interior, it would look soooo good in your R. 

Nice! Yes it is turbo'd

























http://s53.photobucket.com/alb...0.flv









http://s53.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*

haha, wow so sick!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (TTTT)*

Thanks! Those were the first runs we ever took.. That is Peter from Further driving. Here's some better video from a while ago...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=o1T7bu93tBA
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8A813i351ZY


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
Dude...lower your head rests http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


As stated previously, this is a pic from when I first got my car, totally stock...Headrest mod done.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
As stated previously, this is a pic from when I first got my car, totally stock...Headrest mod done.









Right on


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Post your interiors! (roadyTT)*

that TT in your shop is f'ing hideous


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (cdougyfresh)*

To each their own.. It is a full blown non street legal track car


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_To each their own.. It is a full blown non street legal track car









haha, okay as long as its never seen on the streets


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (cdougyfresh)*

Well, let's see yours then Mr. critiquer???


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

This interior thread has 3 interior shots, but mostly is a whore my R32 turbo thread.
More interior shots. Less non-TT non-interior content.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Well, let's see yours then Mr. critiquer???

Mine is stock at the moment, the new wheels / suspension will go on once it stops snowing. 
but stock looks way better than that fugly, fugly car. That wing alone makes it horrendous... not to mention the fatty wheel gap, red spoiler, and the decals that puked all over it.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Post your interiors! (cdougyfresh)*

This one is special -


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

more green bus please


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*

not sure why your boosted R32 is posted alot here....
oooh yeah you're TT interior plans.
that car is alright.
.... if your into that sort of thing.
HELLA FAST/LOUD! 
BWHAAAAAAAA psht! BWAHHHHHHHHHHH
it must be fun to drive,
not sure I"d want it daily but dang!


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome camera work bro. very nice shots


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_This one is special - 









LOL







I thought that ended.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gay TTop* »_This one is special - 

















GayTTop is for real a stalker...Too much time on your hands if you are sitting around photoshopping pics of my car and trying to hate just because I am not gay (Not that there is anything wrong with that)
Oh and if that gold is suppose to be oil rub bronze...you might wanna get your eyes checked










_Modified by turbott920 at 6:18 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Post your interiors! (turbott920)*

You guys are freakin funny. I love the seinfield line. But, yeah, I don't know why the are so many pics that aren't interiors...They are nice, but not interior...
The TT Sport is sic...
Here's the belly of my beast.


----------



## MR GIGGLES (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Post your interiors! (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
As stated previously, this is a pic from when I first got my car, totally stock...Headrest mod done.










whats the headrest mod???


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_
Here's the belly of my beast.










Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Post your interiors! (moacur)*

what's that on the door?
boost controller?
controls for amps?
I have no idea.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Post your interiors! (exboy99)*

not dissing those pics that are up on the TTstuff contest...but I wasn't impressed with the finalist


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_not dissing those pics that are up on the TTstuff contest...but I wasn't impressed with the finalist

Agreed. Here they are:








































This one is the all time worst though.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (HernTT)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (TTracing)*

You don't track your car by any chance, do you?


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Murderface)*

At least once a month at Sebring, with Chin and PCA, + autox at Buckingham on the first sunday of each month...


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Murderface)*

And the passenger bucket is for you if you visit one day and put your rubber underwear on...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (TTracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTracing* »_And the passenger bucket is for you if you visit one day and put your rubber underwear on...









So what does it have to make that statement?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ a chip =P


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (TTracing)*

Nut behind the wheel perhaps?


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (TTracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTracing* »_

Looks good. Dedicated track car?


----------



## PatrickShatter (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (HernTT)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (PatrickShatter)*

Can you post some more pics of your rollbar? It looks exactly like the one I thought about...


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (l88m22vette)*

It's the one from Stable Energies. I'll take some pics.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Murderface)*

Not a nut...
A maniac, they say...


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ttuner)*

I bet you've got one of the fastest cars in AK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (TTracing)*

hey man do you still happen to have the OG denim seats lying around?? im looking for a set if they are in good shape....


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (scoTT la rock)*

Yes, the front ones are in very good shape and laying in my son's garage. The backs are in my garage.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (TTracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTracing* »_ Yes, the front ones are in very good shape and laying in my son's garage. The backs are in my garage.

if you ever wanna get rid of your fronts let me know.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Post your interiors! (scoTT la rock)*

I might know where they are









Rubber underwear haha t'es fou pops.










_Modified by Mr Euro at 10:26 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Mr Euro)*

Here is mine with the new scangauge in:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

r32 with TT interior would be sick
any more shots of the IY avant?


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Mr Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Euro* »_I might know where they are










Rubber underwear haha t'es fou pops.









_Modified by Mr Euro at 10:26 PM 4-1-2008_

wonder how this TT was doing with the Lotus... my guess?!?!?! ... it was getting eaten up.... but you never know.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Bmorlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_Here is mine with the new scangauge in:


What you got going on there??? $160 gauge that tells you your battery has full voltage, has your mpg and a trip meter? hmmm my TT already tells me my mpg and has a trip meter right in the middle consol.


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Post your interiors! (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_
wonder how this TT was doing with the Lotus... my guess?!?!?! ... it was getting eaten up.... but you never know. 

don't bet on it.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

just a heads up that the TT seats won't bee plug and play , you will need to do a lot of modification since the golf has seat tracks welded to the floor ,and the tt tracks are on the seat itself .


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Not swapping seats







Just the whole dash assembly and everything down to the e-brake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
What you got going on there??? $160 gauge that tells you your battery has full voltage, has your mpg and a trip meter? hmmm my TT already tells me my mpg and has a trip meter right in the middle consol.









It does a lot more than that but thanks for your awesome comments. I also use it in my 2001 VW Jetta 2.0 which I commute with. It is handy in that as well. I guess I should expect this stuff when I take a detour over to the Vortex...








Features:
TPS: Throttle position sensor 0-100%
fIA: Intake Air Temps (Temperatures at the intake manifold)
fWT: Coolant water temperature
HPR: Horsepower (Looks to be pretty accurate from initial runs on several cars)
VLT: System Voltage
IGT: Ignition timing (advance)
LOD: % Power request
Closed/Open loop: Fuel management and transition point from O2 control to WOT
STF: Short term Fuel trims (Idle % on Block 32)
LTF: Long term Fuel trims (Partial throttle on Block 32)
OX1: #1 O2 sensor output, 0-100
OX2: #2 O2 sensor output, 0-100
MPH: Digital speed reading from Speed sensor
RPM: Digital RPM’s
MPG: Miles per gallon
GPH: Gallons per hour
Trip Data: Fuel economy, Fuel used, Distance, drive time, Avg. speed, 
Distance/time/fuel to empty, ETC.
Scan Tool: Code reader and eraser, Readiness test, Turn off CEL’s
_Modified by Bmorlok at 12:23 PM 4-2-2008_


_Modified by Bmorlok at 12:29 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Bmorlok)*

heres my gauge setup


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Bmorlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_
It does a lot more than that but thanks for your awesome comments. I also use it in my 2001 VW Jetta 2.0 which I commute with. It is handy in that as well. I guess I should expect this stuff when I take a detour over to the Vortex...










It just seems funny to me that anytime I venture over to AudiWorld it seems as though everyone there is riding ModShack Steve like he is the newest attraction at Disney World...Seriously this guy could take a crap, put a ModShack sticker on it and everyone at AudiWorld would be all over it.


----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (Bmorlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_
I guess I should expect this stuff when I take a detour over to the Vortex...

















btw that's such a great mount. I would do exactly that if I didn't need my ashtray for my Garmin.
also, here's my recent iPod dock. I painted an Apple Universal Dock flat black and then put grips on the bottom. The wiring is temporary (I need time and tools to hardwire sound and power to the back). The only other thing I've done to my interior so far is remove the knee bolster because I love the aluminum


----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
It just seems funny to me that anytime I venture over to AudiWorld it seems as though everyone there is riding ModShack Steve like he is the newest attraction at Disney World...Seriously this guy could take a crap, put a ModShack sticker on it and everyone at AudiWorld would be all over it.









if it's all proven to work and be reliable, I don't see why not? and all of it is actually functional... ModShack stage 1, 2, and 3 are all proven, and where else could you buy something like the gadgeTT if you actually needed another place to mount a radar or nav? If he was just charging for "crap that has a ModShack sticker on it," then I'd understand, but that's not the case at all.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (kTTang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kTTang* »_
if it's all proven to work and be reliable, I don't see why not? and all of it is actually functional... ModShack stage 1, 2, and 3 are all proven, and where else could you buy something like the gadgeTT if you actually needed another place to mount a radar or nav? If he was just charging for "crap that has a ModShack sticker on it," then I'd understand, but that's not the case at all.

You are correct for the most part his pieces do work but my point is somehow he has all these people believing you NEED his products or other similar products are inferior. I do have an issue with paying 160 dollars for a IMO garbage product like scangauge when you could purchase VAG COM for 250 dollars and do all of what you can with scangauge plus much much more...I read the threads at Audiworld and as soon as he started talking about this ScanGauge people were acting like they just found the cure for cancer...It's crazy IMO
Edit: your Ipod setup came out nice though, you are the one who used the cassete tape adapter and ran the wire into the center compartment right?


_Modified by turbott920 at 8:50 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
You are correct for the most part his pieces do work but my point is somehow he has all these people believing you NEED his products or other similar products are inferior. I do have an issue with paying 160 dollars for a IMO garbage product like scangauge when you could purchase VAG COM for 250 dollars and do all of what you can with scangauge plus much much more...I read the threads at Audiworld and as soon as he started talking about this ScanGauge people were acting like they just found the cure for cancer...It's crazy IMO

I can definitely see where you are coming from, but for the sake of your point-of-view on the ScanGauge, you do have to admit that no VAG-COM or OBD code reader can EVER be integrated and fitted into a car as nicely.
The closest thing you can get is a carputer, and then at that point, $160 is a helluva' steal. Without a ScanGauge/carputer, you'd have to carry around your laptop everytime you are in your car if you wanted to be prepared for codes/info on the fly (on top of the $250 software). IMO, if $160 isn't a big deal to spend (which is isn't for a lot of people, especially if we're all spending thousands upon thousands on wheels and suspension alone anyways), then I think it's a pretty damn convenient and subtle addition to the car.

*edit* yeah, that was me, thanks! It's a pretty amateur job right now, but at least the wire showing is minimal. VorsprungTT soldered it into a switch on the back so he can flip a switch between CD changer input and iPod. Hopefully I can do that soon because obviously direct line in will sound much better than cassette adapter









_Modified by kTTang at 10:01 PM 4-2-2008_


_Modified by kTTang at 10:03 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your interiors! (kTTang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kTTang* »_
if it's all proven to work and be reliable, I don't see why not? and all of it is actually functional... ModShack stage 1, 2, and 3 are all proven.

Cost/gain is horrible. The intake gains 0-2hp and worthless on anything but a stock turbo car. The MOFO just wastes gas and the BM just increases boost for way more than the cost of a nice bleed and b&s combo mbc. Not to mention its HUGE and forces you to run vac lines all over the engine bay

_Quote, originally posted by *kTTang* »_
you do have to admit that no VAG-COM or OBD code reader can EVER be integrated and fitted into a car as nicely.


LOL, you need to talk to freegeek


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Post your interiors! (kTTang)*

If people are happy with the generic scanners what can I say...I have read tons of literature and peoples threads about generic scanners and the misinterpreted codes they give/recieve...for me personally I don't see the value in a $160 generic scanner but what you/others do with your own money is non of my biz... http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1747391.phtml

_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
LOL, you need to talk to freegeek


















X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by turbott920 at 9:26 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Post your interiors! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Cost/gain is horrible.
...
LOL, you need to talk to freegeek










I'll give you that about the cost/gain. About Freegeek, I've seen the set up and it's pretty amazing, I'll admit. So I retract my statement of how no VAG or OBD can EVER be integrated as nicely. But, I do want to point out, the unit is $400 unassembled (and about $600 assembled into a vent), and so my argument for ScanGauge is that it's cheaper than both Freegeek and VAG, while integration will sit right between the two. As always, lots of time+money FTW.

_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
for me personally I don't see the value in a $160 generic scanner but what you/others do with your own money is non of my biz...Sorry for the thread jack...back on topic please.

That's a good point, especially with the generic ones misreading codes. Thanks for being civil about it too; I don't like when things get out of control on forums. Sorry also for the thread jack.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

I thought this was a TT interior thread? Why not keep it on topic and take the modshack and scangauge bashing to another thread. 

One of a kind Raffi knob, recently refinished. Going to change up the black rings to red and replace the shift emblem. 








crappy shot, taken with an iphone. 
there are changes coming, just ordered the new defi white racer booosht gauge for the vent, getting rid of the column pod autometer gauge.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Gotta whore out my new gauge:
















As for the scangauge, I think it's a great product, because if those people with it bought VAG-COM, that'd be implying that they knew how to tweak their cars themselves


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Pics of interiors and discussion of the interiors in this thread ONLY. All other garbage will be deleted.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Gotta whore out my new gauge:
As for the scangauge, I think it's a great product, because if those people with it bought VAG-COM, that'd be implying that they knew how to tweak their cars themselves









Which gauge is that and what adapter are you using? 
I bought a scangauge to use with in junction with my vagcom. It's a chore to constantly monitor those functions via vag, to install a carputer and actually find a nice place to mount the screen in the TT's limited interior. That tiny screen in the vent someone posted.. i dont have eagle eyes! good idea, bad execution! 
Oh and dude, you need to get gas, your car is overheating, and its cold out where you live, but you only use heat seaters and no reg heater? lol 


_Modified by vaultpsu at 2:54 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Gotta whore out my new gauge...


ahhh holy crap I love the boost gauge!! I am getting the same (Revo REV2 right?), but now I absolutely must find fuel/temp needle to swap in! Looks awesome dude


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Which gauge is that and what adapter are you using? 
I bought a scangauge to use with in junction with my vagcom. It's a chore to constantly monitor those functions via vag, to install a carputer and actually find a nice place to mount the screen in the TT's limited interior. That tiny screen in the vent someone posted.. i dont have eagle eyes! good idea, bad execution! 
Oh and dude, you need to get gas, your car is overheating, and its cold out where you live, but you only use heat seaters and no reg heater? lol 

_Modified by vaultpsu at 2:54 PM 4-3-2008_

LOL gotta love TT gauges and never reading anything correctly


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

is the gauges an earlier problem with the tt or just the tt in general problem?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Which gauge is that and what adapter are you using? 


Revo rev2 with modshack vent adapter and OEM needle modded in.


_Quote »_I bought a scangauge to use with in junction with my vagcom. It's a chore to constantly monitor those functions via vag, to install a carputer and actually find a nice place to mount the screen in the TT's limited interior.

You're right, it does seem useful in that respect, I just find the price hard to stomach when VAG-COM itself is $90 more yet a lot more capable. $400 for both seems pretty steep too







but if you can afford it not a bad combo. And for those who don't care for the inherent tweakability VAG-COM brings, scangauge is a better alternative.

_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
Oh and dude, you need to get gas, your car is overheating, and its cold out where you live, but you only use heat seaters and no reg heater? lol 








good job chad I was expecting someone to notice sooner. My coolant temp is screwed, reads one tick too high consistently (surprise). It was cold out, but I was on a spirited drive...during which I usually open the windows a bit so I can enjoy the sound. So using reg heat is pointless, but the seat heaters keep you cozy







And yeah I did get gas, that still reads right *knock on wood* although it still goes pretty far on that much.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Gotta whore out my new gauge:
















As for the scangauge, I think it's a great product, because if those people with it bought VAG-COM, that'd be implying that they knew how to tweak their cars themselves









Love the revo gauge i lined one up with a fuel needle as well cant wait to put it in


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
One of a kind Raffi knob, recently refinished. Going to change up the black rings to red and replace the shift emblem. 








crappy shot, taken with an iphone. 
there are changes coming, just ordered the new defi white racer booosht gauge for the vent, getting rid of the column pod autometer gauge.









ALMS interior has to be my all-time favorite. Where did you get the "Raffi" knob?


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_
ALMS interior has to be my all-time favorite. Where did you get the "Raffi" knob?

That is the infamous custom made knob for "Uneek". It was in dire shape when I got it but Raffi took care of it and refinished it to new condition... its such a heavy and nice piece and it makes shifting so easy... love it. 

Now imagine those recaro's from 1.8Tabamoura's TT, covered in red and black, perhaps suede, in my car... oh sweet heaven that would be the sweetest TT... Love his interior setup - I have a carputer sitting in a box, and wanted to place the screen where he did, but never knew what it would look like...

Thanks to 1.8Tabamoura for the pictures!! I think i'm going to try another install in the ALMS with the carputer.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
That is the infamous custom made knob for "Uneek". It was in dire shape when I got it but Raffi took care of it and refinished it to new condition... its such a heavy and nice piece and it makes shifting so easy... love it. 

Now imagine those recaro's from 1.8Tabamoura's TT, covered in red and black, perhaps suede, in my car... oh sweet heaven that would be the sweetest TT... Love his interior setup - I have a carputer sitting in a box, and wanted to place the screen where he did, but never knew what it would look like...

Thanks to 1.8Tabamoura for the pictures!! I think i'm going to try another install in the ALMS with the carputer.









how about we trade door cards and steering wheels and I paint the back of the seats and the plastic headrest trims red ?








send me an im if you need help with the carputer this is my third one..


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

I've got dibs on chad's seats when he swaps them!!!


----------

